# My betta needs help.



## rvanausd (Jan 28, 2011)

So my betta has been having some problems. I really just want to mention one thing: near his mouth, he seems to have small holes. Recently, there seems to be odd white stuff coming out of them and then falling off. He hasn't been pooping and doesn't respond to food. There are couple spots at the end of his fins that are red. He's blue Betta and I've only had him for about month. He lives in a three gallon with filter and heater. The filter is turned off now and the water level is lower than usual so that it is easier for him to reach the surface to breathe. The white stuff is not like cotton, but it's bigger than just ich spots. There are a couple places on his back where a little of the white stuff is. What could it be? Is it a parasite? Should I clean his whole tank? I have been doing frequent partial water changes lately.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Almost sounds like columnaris.If possible get a pic of him so we can see.For the time being though,Revised Columnaris Treatment Sheet - UltimateBettas Read up on this.If you think it is,then i highly recommend you join UB as there are specialists there who can help you fight this infiection.This is very deadly and not something to fool around with.


----------



## rvanausd (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks. His scales have also risen. Is this due to stress or could he have dropsy?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Doesn't sound like he is doing well at all  Are you sure the white spots are not ich?


----------



## rvanausd (Jan 28, 2011)

I tried treating for Ich for about a week using QuickCure. He got worse. This white substance doesn't just look like little white granules. It's like it's coming from inside him. And he's having the worse trouble swimming.


----------

